# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > Florida Travel & Vacations Forum >  >  Suggestions Welcome

## amyb

On Friday Phil and I are heading down to Florida for a business/vacation trip. If any one has restaurant suggestions in the Palm Beach area, let us know. We have a convertible rented and don't mind tooling around the coast. We haver friends in Delray, Boynton Beach, Boca and environs and would like to visit casual on the water places. We plan to hit Palm Beach and some fancy destinations as well. Thanks in advance guys.

----------

